# 2009-2010 Gate Schedule



## chicky03 (Oct 17, 2001)

Here is the info on the new place and schedule. Hope you can make it out!!!


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

Looks great and seems to be a little closer to my house! I think I'm going to run VTA and maybe 12th.

Jeff


----------



## Mike Pavlick (Jul 20, 2005)

great job gate crew!! cant wait for the grand opening


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Racing this Saturday, Oct. 3rd. Doors open at 10am.
Points Series Race #2.


----------



## agholub (Jan 28, 2008)

*Good Times*

Good times today at the track. Competition was fierce as ever. Looking forward to next time.

--Andy


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

www.clevelandcarpetracing.com


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

agholub said:


> Good times today at the track. Competition was fierce as ever. Looking forward to next time.
> 
> --Andy


Andy - 

Had a broken front ECS driveshaft (well, at least "disassembled"), so I only had 3 wheel drive for most of the race. That's why I didn't catch you. I'll be ready next time.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Racing this Saturday, Oct. 17th. Doors open at 10am.
Points Series Race #3.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Joe, hope to see ya at the Hobby shop soon, want to talk to you.


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

man cant wait to come out and see the new track its like 10 mins from my house, how are u all doing?


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Ian - 

Come on out and see for yourself! Practice this Wednesday 6-10pm.


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

CarbonJoe said:


> Ian -
> 
> Come on out and see for yourself! Practice this Wednesday 6-10pm.


ill try and make it ive got football from 245-4 so after that well see if i can make it.


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

sick new track, hope too be back by march


----------

